
Twitter to launch revamped verification system w publicly documented guidelines - aspenmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/08/twitter-to-launch-a-revamped-verification-system-with-publicly-documented-guidelines/
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Twitter to launch a revamped verification system with publicly documented
guidelines

